# Pacific Shores internal trades



## eal (Mar 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if Pacific Shores has a way for weeks owners to advertise or arrange trades with other owners?


----------



## Victoria (Mar 15, 2007)

I have never heard of it, and we go there often.


----------



## eal (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Victoria,
How do you exchange into Pacific Shores (if indeed that is how you get there).  I am stymied by the 1 in 4 rule upheld by RCI.


----------



## BevL (Mar 16, 2007)

Do any of the alternative exchange companies have inventory at Pacific Shores?  Perhaps SFX or DAE?


----------



## eal (Mar 16, 2007)

I've had a request in with sfx FOREVER! but no luck so far.  They have a category when you register a request that says Vancouver Island/Pacific Shores but they do not have Pacific Shores in their directory.  

The directory also lists Manteo Beach Club, Lake Okanagan Resort and Grand Okanagan Resort as all located in Whistler, so who knows what is going on with their inventory.

Pacific Shores management really pushes RCI with their owners.


----------



## Victoria (Mar 16, 2007)

We own at Pacific Shores, but I have no trouble getting in there with RCI bonus weeks.  Of course, I have a standing request in and can go on short notice.  It is definitely one of the best resorts in British Columbia..


----------



## eal (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Victoria,
Thanks for this info.  Are you able to trade into Pacific Shores via RCI easily because you are an owner, or because you use bonus weeks?  How do you get around the 1 in 4 rule?

I am a new owner of a holiday week but I know I won't want to go to Pacific Shores for that holiday for a few years yet.

In the meantime I would like to exchange with another Pacific Shores owner who might want to go at that time of year.  That was the origin of my question about does the Pacific Shores management have any system for owners to communicate amongst each other about direct exchanges. 

I also own a week at Poste Montane in Beaver Creek CO, and they have a page on their website where owners can post availability for direct exchanges.


----------



## BevL (Mar 16, 2007)

Getting very close to an ad there, so let's be a little careful, okay?  When are you trying to exchange for?  If it's summer, that will be extremely tough, as I'm sure you know.  I wonder if as an owner you're not subject to the one in four rule?  Seems to me I've heard of resorts where that works.


----------



## asp (Mar 16, 2007)

It is my understanding that the 1 in 4 rule doesn't apply if you are an owner at Pacific Shores, and there isn't a facility for internal trading.


----------



## eal (Mar 17, 2007)

BevL and asp - thanks!


----------



## Victoria (Mar 18, 2007)

Owners are exemt from the 0ne in four rule.  That probably explains why we can go so often.  Also, we live nearby, so can go on short notice.


----------



## eal (Mar 26, 2007)

*the final word from Pacific Shores*

I heard today from Susanne Taylor, Owner Liaison with Pacific Shores.  She said that there is no internal exchange program for Pacific Shores owners, all exchanges happen through RCI.

RCI does waive the 1 in 4 rule for owners, we can exchange for Pacific Shores as much as we want, given availability.


----------

